# Acid Kuba Kuba Cigar Review - Sweet Georgia Brown



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Disappointed to see the low overall score on this Drew Estate gem. From reading the low scores, those reviewers had no idea of what they were getti...

Read the full review here: Acid Kuba Kuba Cigar Review - Sweet Georgia Brown


----------

